# Rhondda (Blaengwynfi) Tunnel Progress ?



## davesgcr (Jul 20, 2017)

What a great idea (like the Combe Down Tunnel near Bath) , let us hope nothing major is found and dosh can be found for restoration. 

History


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 20, 2017)

I meant to say that a technical examination (paid for by WG) is well underway.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2017)

davesgcr said:


> I meant to say that a technical examination (paid for by WG) is well underway.


Such a shame it closed in the first place. Be amazing to cycle through now 













First official pictures released of the inside of the Rhondda Tunnel


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2017)

> Survey work has begun at a disused Rhondda railway tunnel, with plans to reopen it to walkers and cyclists.
> 
> In January, the Rhondda Tunnel Society was given a £10,000 grant from the Welsh Government to carry out an initial "tapping survey" on the tunnel, which runs from Blaencwm to Blaengwynfi in Neath Port Talbot.
> 
> ...




Rhondda railway tunnel survey work gets under way - BBC News


----------



## 1927 (Jul 21, 2017)

There's a little known tunnel that runs from the forest above Tower colliery to Blaenrhondda under the mountain. It houses a water pipe which is in 8 foot sections with a collar at every joint which allows the joints to move due to subsidence. Originally the pipe was obviously level but now is shaped like a banana due to ground movements. I had to walk it years ago and survey every collar in 3d to calculate the stresses on pipe. Took weeks.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 21, 2017)

How do you pronounce the word in brackets please?

Blen-gwin-fee?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 21, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> How do you pronounce the word in brackets please?
> 
> Blen-gwin-fee?


Bline-gwin-vee


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 21, 2017)

Ta


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2017)

1927 said:


> Bline-gwin-vee


wrong

Blaaain gwin vee


----------



## 1927 (Jul 21, 2017)

ddraig said:


> wrong
> 
> Blaaain gwin vee


How do you pronounce blaaain?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2017)

with the a that's in the word not i as you have


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 21, 2017)

Blarn-gwin-vee?


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 21, 2017)

Blayne-gwin-vee?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 21, 2017)

ddraig said:


> with the a that's in the word not i as you have


As in Blaine?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2017)

more of an AAA as in blah


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Blayne-gwin-vee?


yes, more like that


----------



## 1927 (Jul 21, 2017)

How to pronounce blaen: Welsh HowToPronounce.com


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2017)

yeah, with the A


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm more confused about where in relation to Neath (or Port Talbot?) Blaengwynfi is located ....  my PC's playing up atm and I can't get into Google Maps ...


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> I'm more confused about where in relation to Neath (or Port Talbot?) Blaengwynfi is located ....  my PC's playing up atm and I can't get into Google Maps ...


It's here:


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2017)

Here it is in the context of the former lines.


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks editor  -- if this tunnel really does end up re-opening, we'll get ourselves there to visit ...


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 16, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> Thanks editor  -- if this tunnel really does end up re-opening, we'll get ourselves there to visit ...



Very much count me in for that one , Cymmer Afan used to have a "refreshment" room on the station , and the beer came in by train. Presumably Evans and Bevan , Vale of Neath breweries. Fingers crossed. 

Bearing in mind the success of the Bath Coombe Down tunnel re-opening , this could be a winner.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 16, 2017)

If only that map could be made into a tram system



William of Walworth said:


> Thanks editor  -- if this tunnel really does end up re-opening, we'll get ourselves there to visit ...



Me too !


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2017)

Ooh, here's a bit of archive footage:


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2017)

Wobbly mini clip



And some CGI thing


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2017)

Blimey this is clever


----------



## 1927 (Dec 8, 2017)

What is it? Says video unavailable!


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2017)

1927 said:


> What is it? Says video unavailable!


I've found it on YouTube:


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2017)

He's done a festive version!


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2017)

Another one


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jan 5, 2018)

I was on site there on the PenRhys estate a few years back.... I very seriously doubt the abilities of  the Welsh assembly to help anybody there. It would be fantastic if it did happen though. Might just pull the area up from one of the most deprived areas in Europe.


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 15, 2018)

Rhondda Tunnel Society Official Website

Things are moving on - anyone local , please support ....


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2018)

Rhondda Tunnel sees first light of day in 40 years


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

Great that it's reopening but such a shame they're not going to run trains through the tunnel.


----------



## ddraig (May 29, 2018)




----------



## davesgcr (May 29, 2018)

ddraig said:


>




There is a great little book called "40 years within station limits" by a Cymmer born now passed on signalman which gives huge insight into the area , the railway and the community.


----------



## davesgcr (May 29, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> There is a great little book called "40 years within station limits" by a Cymmer born now passed on signalman which gives huge insight into the area , the railway and the community.



Got that wrong - great little book VERY Welsh. 

www.gwales.com - 9781847718297, Fifty Years Within Station Limits


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 4, 2018)

The hidden lake in the depths of the Rhondda Tunnel

If you can get past the clickbait, pop-up ads, etc...


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2018)

Infidel Castro said:


> The hidden lake in the depths of the Rhondda Tunnel
> 
> If you can get past the clickbait, pop-up ads, etc...


It's not quite a 'lake' is it?


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 5, 2018)

Ha, not really! Some lovely shots though.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 6, 2018)

The local authority are being "good eggs" ..

Council Support For Rhondda Tunnel Confirmed


----------



## 1927 (Jul 22, 2018)

Slightly off topic, but it seems the appropriate place to post this. The stunning viaduct that was once the gateway to Cardiff

editor


----------

